# bloodline question



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

ok, on my pups ped papers all of the dogs have and a.p.#... except theres on dog up here that has a sf # ..what does that mean? if theis is confusing you this is what it looks like.. champ-ap02973713.. sir frasier-sf02754738


----------



## bullyguy (Jul 18, 2008)

i honestly couldnt tell you, but good luck


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> ok, on my pups ped papers all of the dogs have and a.p.#... except theres on dog up here that has a sf # ..what does that mean? if theis is confusing you this is what it looks like.. champ-ap02973713.. sir frasier-sf02754738


 The names are too common to research and get any info. You'd have to go through the registry or ask the breeder if he posted them online anyplace


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> The names are too common to research and get any info. You'd have to go through the registry or ask the breeder if he posted them online anyplace


oooo no, i was asking what the sf stood for.... like all the other dogs have an ap# and one has a s.f.# i just wanted to know what it meant lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> oooo no, i was asking what the sf stood for.... like all the other dogs have an ap# and one has a s.f.# i just wanted to know what it meant lol


 OOOps Sorry.:roll: Didn't have my coffee when I posted

That looks like just part of the reg # to me. I doubt it means anything besides that...
What registry are those #s from? You can always just give the org a quick call to double check


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol........c.k.c lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

lol i know why you laughed when you wrote that, i feel the same way about bams papers.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

intensive said:


> lol i know why you laughed when you wrote that, i feel the same way about bams papers.


yea ckc sucks lol:hammer:


----------

